# Best place to buy RAM



## Herald

I have a Toshiba Satellite A215-S4807 with an AMD Turion 64 X2 Dual Core processor. The machine is running 2048 GB DDR2 SDRAM (4096 GB capable) and Windows Vista Home Premium. It still runs sluggish even with 2 gigs of RAM. Can you say memory hog? The only option to get this machine to run Vista better would be to max out the RAM. Where is the best place to buy RAM cheap?


----------



## Greg

Don't know if it's the cheapest, but check out Crucial for your setup.


----------



## BobVigneault

I always found Crucial to be the cheapest.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Greg said:


> Don't know if it's the cheapest, but check out Crucial for your setup.





You'll always get the right RAM and the price is always about as low as you'll find unless you get a killer rebate deal from another place.

The ability to pull down to your exact system is a great help to finding the right RAM that will work for your computer. The other great thing for me is that they ship really quickly and even to FPO, AP addresses.


----------



## danmpem

Put XP or Linux on there, man. Vista's not worth it!

I'm an IT, so if you would like a push in the right direction, please PM me. No computer needs 2GB of RAM just to run.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

danmpem said:


> Put XP or Linux on there, man. Vista's not worth it!
> 
> I'm an IT, so if you would like a push in the right direction, please PM me. No computer needs 2GB of RAM just to run.



That's kind of a generic statement that is not always the case. It obviously depends on the applications being utilized. I would agree, in general, that many computers don't need 2 GB of RAM just to run normal office applications.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I have a Toshiba Satellite A215-S4807 with an AMD Turion 64 X2 Dual Core processor. The machine is running 2048 GB DDR2 SDRAM (4096 GB capable) and Windows Vista Home Premium. It still runs sluggish even with 2 gigs of RAM. Can you say memory hog? The only option to get this machine to run Vista better would be to max out the RAM. Where is the best place to buy RAM cheap?



BTW, one thing that sometimes makes notebook computers sluggish is the hard drive. The access and transfer speed on the factory hdd is usually pretty slow. You can gain a pretty significant performance boost by upgrading your hdd to a 7200rpm notebook drive. It's a little more involved than upgrading RAM but it's not much more expensive.


----------



## Seb

Find out what you need and then go to Newegg.com


----------



## danmpem

SemperFideles said:


> BTW, one thing that sometimes makes notebook computers sluggish is the hard drive. The access and transfer speed on the factory hdd is usually pretty slow. You can gain a pretty significant performance boost by upgrading your hdd to a 7200rpm notebook drive. It's a little more involved than upgrading RAM but it's not much more expensive.



Yeah....technically if your hdd is an IDE drive AND at very low RPM (like in the 5000's range), then it can be slow; somehow I find that an unlikely case. I recommend using the following programs to boost your performance. If you would like the defense I have written for each one (my boss wants to know why our company uses what we use), then I'd be more than happy to post it here.

For Spyware Protection (Use all together)
Spybot Search & Destroy (Free)
Windows Defender (Free)
AVG Anti-Spyware (Free)
Spyware Doctor ($30 but VERY highly recommended)

Anti-Virus Protection
BitDefender 2008 (Simply the best)

Explorer Bar/Start Up Programs (these really slow your computer down)
WinPatrol (Free)

Programs not to use
AVG Anti-Virus - Popular, but it doesn't get what the other guys get by a long shot.
Lavasoft Ad-Aware 2007 - The 2005 version was the best on the market and then it went to nearly useless in 2007. Better luck next year!


Is your hdd an IDE or SATA? If it's a SATA, then the RPM's really shouldn't matter.


----------



## Sydnorphyn

Bill, Just buy a Mac.

John


----------



## Herald

Sydnorphyn said:


> Bill, Just buy a Mac.
> 
> John



John,

You know the address. You can send me a check or money order. I leave the choice up to you.


----------



## Sydnorphyn

*in the mail today*



BaptistInCrisis said:


> Sydnorphyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, Just buy a Mac.
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> You know the address. You can send me a check or money order. I leave the choice up to you.
Click to expand...


Billy

It will be in the mail ASAP. Love you, man...


----------



## VaughanRSmith

I was at work running Vista on a Core 2 Duo 6550 today with 2 Gigs of RAM, and it was running like a snail.

Back to XP!


----------



## danmpem

Exagorazo said:


> I was at work running Vista on a Core 2 Duo 6550 today with 2 Gigs of RAM, and it was running like a snail.
> 
> Back to XP!



Upgrading to XP is always a good idea.


----------

